# Problema con Back UPS APC BE750G



## Celguzm (Abr 28, 2017)

Estoy revisando un Back UPS APC modelo BE750G que al encenderlo con la batería en buen estado y cargada pita constante y no entrega voltages en las salidas. Ya revisé los fet correspondientes a los brazos del Push Pull y me dan en parámetros. Así como los diodos ultrarápidos de ptencia y demas fet en la placa, he comprobado los optoacopladores y además revisé los relé y conmutan al inyectarle voltage, aislé la pata source del fet con numeración en la placa HS3HS3A y al hacer esto hay voltage en la salida, pero al desconectar la línea AC no conmuta y pita constantemente. No sé si pudiera ser el modulador por ancha de pulso. No tengo plano eléctrico y no sé que senales de referencia podría medir para buscar el o los posibles defectos...  podría alguien orientarme. Saludos para todos y gracias... ...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 28, 2017)

Hola, en caso de que traiga un uC revisa sus líneas básicas, alimentación y reset. Me ha pasado un par de veces que es el micro el que se daña.

Saludos


----------



## Celguzm (Abr 28, 2017)

Hola Daniel. La placa tiene un circuito con alrededor de 60 patas y supongo que estés hablando de ese CI. pero no tengo certeza alguna porque trae una pegatina encima y cuando busco alguna referencia por la descripción q*ue* trae ella, no encuentro nada.

De todas maneras levanté la pegatina y no se ve nada sobre el encapsulado. Así que estoy practicamente ciego en el tema al no tener diagrama alguno de este circuito.? De ser este tendría que existir un conversor analógico-digital o ya este circuito lo trae con el ?...Saludos y gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 28, 2017)

Seguro si es ese el micro. ¿Puedes colocar aquí las letras que se vean impresas sobre el?, si se han quedado poco visibles por los residuos de pegamento de la pegatina, intenta limpiar con un algodón y thinner. La idea es obtener su hoja de datos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2017)

Ver si no lleva cristal exterior . . .


----------



## ane1983 (Oct 3, 2021)

Saludos amigos, me regalaron una UPS  igual APC  BE750G; pero no funciona, será posible que puedan ayudarme con el diagrama o manual de servicio, es casi una placa madre con tantos componentes smd. Gracias de antemano


----------



## mcrven (Oct 3, 2021)

ane1983 dijo:


> Saludos amigos, me regalaron una UPS  igual APC  BE750G; pero no funciona, será posible que puedan ayudarme con el diagrama o manual de servicio, es casi una placa madre con tantos componentes smd. Gracias de antemano



Para saber si un UPS funciona, se deben realizar las pruebas iniciales correspondientes:

1)  Desconectado de la RED, instalar la batería(s), estas deben estar en "MUY BUEN" estado (Preferiblemente nuevas) y cargadas.

2)  Una vez cumplido el paso 1, se conecta una lámpara INCANDESCENTE a las tomas del UPS y se conecta la toma a la RED y se verifica si encienden luces indicadoras.

3)  Cumplido paso 2, se pulsa el BOTÓN de ENCENDIDO del UPS y se observa si enciende la lámpara incandescente.

Cumplidos los 3 pasos indicados sin el resultado final... PEDIR A YUDA.


----------



## ane1983 (Oct 3, 2021)

Saludos, mcrven ya hice eso y nada


----------

